
Coming Soon to a Battlefield: Robots That Can Kill - spking
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/09/killer-robots-and-new-era-machine-driven-warfare/597130/
======
carapace
This doesn't end well.

We should use AI to help _prevent_ warfare.

